# Beetle - close up.



## ronlane (May 20, 2020)

Not sure what type but I found this fellow in the flowers next door.

1)



2)


3)


4)


5)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 20, 2020)

With that mottled coloring, I am not sure what type either, but has the look of a Japanese beetle.


----------



## ronlane (May 20, 2020)

Thanks @Dean_Gretsch. That's the color, a beige look to it. He's still out there but I haven't gone to get him and bring him back in.


----------



## Jeff G (May 20, 2020)

Looks like he's pretty busy doing whatever beetles do. He looks a lot like a Ringo, but might be a George.  Nice set Ron.


----------



## ronlane (May 20, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Looks like he's pretty busy doing whatever beetles do. He looks a lot like a Ringo, but might be a George.  Nice set Ron.



Yeah, I ruled out it being Sir Paul because he was using his right hand.

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 21, 2020)

Good set......


----------



## ronlane (May 21, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Good set......



Thank you.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 23, 2020)

Nice set ... who could not like the beatles?


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2020)

Ringo?

Nice work, Ron.  NO idea on ID.


----------

